# Halide 150W



## Dorian (14 Feb 2013)

Hi could anyone tell me if one 150W MH would be enough for 160l planted tank 100x40x40.
Thanks Dorian


----------



## Ravenswing (14 Feb 2013)

Enough? Its a huge overkill but if you are familiar with fertlization and CO2, go for it thou it might be hard to keep it stable anyway. Small mistake=catastrophe. I would choose 70w instead of 150w but actually I`d consider leds if it was me choosing lights now.  I suppose you want grow some more light/CO2-demanding plants, don`t you? Otherwise muchmuch less light is safer (and less work-) option.


----------



## Arana (14 Feb 2013)

I agree 150w is asking for trouble unless you have it very high above the tank, if this is a new setup then the best advice is to keep the amount and duration of the light to a minimum until everything is in balance.


----------



## Dorian (14 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all your suggestions. Anyone know where can I buy 70w MH?. I thought to go for LED lighting but it is very expensive :-\. 
Any other light witch will be good enought for HC and can be used in open tank? 
Before i used 4x30w t8 tubes in this tank and everything was alright but now i would like to try open tank as they look much better.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Feb 2013)

I run my 150w about 30cm above my 90cm tank and its fine. It does require a high tech setup of co2 ferts and flow though.


----------



## Dorian (14 Feb 2013)

Any suggestions what light unit is the best option for the open tank?? Thanks Dorian


----------



## foxfish (14 Feb 2013)

I have used 70w mh lights, they are great & very cheap although you might have to DIY it a bit!
Look for 70w mh flood lights on Ebay - about £40
The alternative Diy LEDs would probably cost about £100 if you used 6 x 9w GU10 bulbs & a DIY unit to hold them.


----------



## Dorian (15 Feb 2013)

So you say that 70W halide would be enough for my tank ? will that allow me to grow HC without problems ????.
How about them led lights are they any good for carpeting plants???? as that would be the best option for me and
also i  like to do some DIY  
Thanks Dorian


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Feb 2013)

When you add in extra running costs and bulb replacements over a 5 year period you might surprised how 'cheap' an LED unit suddenly seems compared to T5 or halide lights.  Also IMO you won't need a real top of the range unit for a planted tank - aquarays and the like will do a good job as some of George's tanks lit by them have shown.


----------



## danmullan (16 Feb 2013)

Try looking on charterhouse aquatics Dorian. They've got a pretty good selection. Should give you an idea of what prices you can expect for new lights.


----------



## foxfish (16 Feb 2013)

The most obvious option would be a twin T5 overhead unit, tried & tested to be successful & readily available at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Dorian (17 Feb 2013)

Hi there thanks all for your help but i still have not decide with way i should go :/ T5 or MH i more like to go for MH so what do you guys think about these 70W MH lamp could buy two and make nice housing from stastainless steel sheet .
 Saxby Metropolis GH9811711 Display Lights & Metal halide gear 70W And 150W | eBay
Thanks Dorian


----------



## foxfish (17 Feb 2013)

This is the one I bought & used for about a year, they are very heavy & quite noisy too especially on start up!
 Floodlight Photocell 70w Metal Halide - Black | eBay
However the light comes on progressively & is quite effective.


----------

